# Coding for puddles and ambient lighting.



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all I'm adding the above to my 17 tt. I've seen info on here but my messages won't send. Has anybody got detail using carista , obd eleven or vcds. Thanks tony

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I've seen the ambient lighting settings on Carista but not the puddle lighting, maybe there isn't a menu for that on the MMI?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

What are the settings you've seen on carista please . Is it just adjustments or adding as a retrofit

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I'll send you a screenshot tomorrow but it was mainly for activating the feature I believe.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Great thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it on the beta app?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

yeah it's in the beta, i was trying to mess with it as I have the lighting pack, but it doesn't do anything! Anyone got it working?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

I used this coding on my TT 2018 to add turn on puddle light & warning light after adding puddle light and wiring. OBDeleven was used to do coding.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks . I now have the puddle and door warning working. I need the coding for the ambient/ led pack ie door storage light ,door trim and speaker strip light.if anybody has this pack and could send me a copy of the settings please

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

237tonybates said:


> Thanks . I now have the puddle and door warning working. I need the coding for the ambient/ led pack ie door storage light ,door trim and speaker strip light.if anybody has this pack and could send me a copy of the settings please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just sent you a PM on what Carista can do, not sure if it works though. Just out of curiosity, where did you purchase the interior lighting? I want to do this to mine but have no clue where to buy or how to fit. Thanks!


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

This may help. It detail out the coding to turn on ambient lights and mmi menu setting.

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a8-s8- ... g-2953265/


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks promising thanks I'll keep you posted

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I have just tried using vcds Ross tech and the long code and helper can not be viewed

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Update on the above . I successfully fitted all the door lighting activated on vcds and got 3 of 6 working the puddle ,red warning and door handle. But the other 3 speaker strip door trim strip and door pocket light I think needs the background lighting menu activating in the vc. After trawling all the threads and contacting a few professional company nobody could actually say they knew how to do it. So I have connected the other 3 into the door handle live feed these now come on with the ignition and can be adjusted with the dimmer on the headlight switch another option could be the lighting feed on the window switch. All I did was undo the cloth tape near the plug snip my grey wire and sctchlock into the green/blue as all the 3 non working was grey feed and tape up simple. Thanks to all who have replied and if anybody does find how to activate menu please let me know as I can reverse this just as easy.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

237tonybates said:


> Update on the above . I successfully fitted all the door lighting activated on vcds and got 3 of 6 working the puddle ,red warning and door handle. But the other 3 speaker strip door trim strip and door pocket light I think needs the background lighting menu activating in the vc. After trawling all the threads and contacting a few professional company nobody could actually say they knew how to do it. So I have connected the other 3 into the door handle live feed these now come on with the ignition and can be adjusted with the dimmer on the headlight switch another option could be the lighting feed on the window switch. All I did was undo the cloth tape near the plug snip my grey wire and sctchlock into the green/blue as all the 3 non working was grey feed and tape up simple. Thanks to all who have replied and if anybody does find how to activate menu please let me know as I can reverse this just as easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi, i'm going to install the door led strips and the B&O led strips. So if i don't want to let it coded i just can connect them to the lighting feed of the window switch ? Do you know the colour of these wires ?


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> Update on the above . I successfully fitted all the door lighting activated on vcds and got 3 of 6 working the puddle ,red warning and door handle. But the other 3 speaker strip door trim strip and door pocket light I think needs the background lighting menu activating in the vc. After trawling all the threads and contacting a few professional company nobody could actually say they knew how to do it. So I have connected the other 3 into the door handle live feed these now come on with the ignition and can be adjusted with the dimmer on the headlight switch another option could be the lighting feed on the window switch. All I did was undo the cloth tape near the plug snip my grey wire and sctchlock into the green/blue as all the 3 non working was grey feed and tape up simple. Thanks to all who have replied and if anybody does find how to activate menu please let me know as I can reverse this just as easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


would you be good enough to give me a bit more info on how you did this in vcds, only just got vcds and used it once so far to enable cockpit display of rear parking sensors following the coding thread instructions, bit lost without a step by step


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

blackvalver said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> > Update on the above . I successfully fitted all the door lighting activated on vcds and got 3 of 6 working the puddle ,red warning and door handle. But the other 3 speaker strip door trim strip and door pocket light I think needs the background lighting menu activating in the vc. After trawling all the threads and contacting a few professional company nobody could actually say they knew how to do it. So I have connected the other 3 into the door handle live feed these now come on with the ignition and can be adjusted with the dimmer on the headlight switch another option could be the lighting feed on the window switch. All I did was undo the cloth tape near the plug snip my grey wire and sctchlock into the green/blue as all the 3 non working was grey feed and tape up simple. Thanks to all who have replied and if anybody does find how to activate menu please let me know as I can reverse this just as easy.
> ...


no worries, worked it out, not too difficult to find:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi. Which lights have you installed ?

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> Hi. Which lights have you installed ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


Just about everything, planned anyway.
I already have the b&o lights on the speakers but nothing else, today I added some led strips to the door cards and cut the hole for the puddle lights. Also fitted the red side markers instead of the reflectors.
I turned on everything in vcds first just so I knew it was possible to activate before I started taking the door card off.
I'll also add some lighting for the door pockets, just need to find a suitable light unit.
Door card led strips are not Audi ones, I bought them way cheaper as generic led strips you can trim to length, tested them in the dark and they are a really good match for the speaker strips.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all. Can somebody with the OEM door strip lighting let me have a copy of their 09 adapions please. I'm having another try to enable them oem . Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

The required adaptations are on Audi-Sport.net in the A3 8V or VagCom section


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I've used those but they're different as they haven't got the strips in only door speakers lighting . I have it working in a fashion but something not quite rite . Got the menus as per Orem footwell work background lighting only illuminates when menu slider is turned and when shutting down and car is locked they stay on for 11 minutes . Just need a copy of a TT 8s to find the odd different value in there


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Hee is my TT MY2018 no ambient light from factory. All DIY use after market LED.

Cheers


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good thsnks. I have all the lighting installed. I just want the oem menus to work

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

237tonybates said:


> Looks good thsnks. I have all the lighting installed. I just want the oem menus to work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Replied to your PM 8)


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Tony asked me for the channel maps from my TTS for the interior lighting stuff.

If anyone else wants them, they're available from here www.cubetransfer.com/d/5e820d8d2f680


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks mate .I'll have a study of those whilst I've got loads of spare time

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Tony

Right around MY2016 and MY2017, Audi change coding scheme from long coding to adaptation. Please chexk your TT whether in long coding it is all zeros or not. If it has some HEX value then it is before Audi change coding scheme, you will need a copy of the unit 09 of older TT.

Cheers


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks . They're all zeros mate 17

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok I now have both sub menus working as Oem. The only problems I have now is 
The led door lights only kick in when I turn the pointer on the slider for ambient lighting 
And when the door is locked and powered down to bizarrely stay illuminates for just over 11 minutes .
Has anybody got any ideas on this . ? Thanks tony


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

You need to look at all of the time values in the coding(s) I provided. There's bucket loads related to times and ignition (terminal 15) on/off.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I've checked most of those which relate to the ambient lighting mine match yours . Any off the top of your head ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

237tonybates said:


> I think I've checked most of those which relate to the ambient lighting mine match yours . Any off the top of your head ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry nothing else I'm afraid if you've checked them all. Not something I've looked into doing (for obvious reasons) so don't have any details.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks . Ive just double checked against yours . All the ambient and interior lighting is identical

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Tony

The coding for ambient light for TT ambient light factory install will not show up in long coding or adaptation (Leuchte31AMBL 1C61. You have to improvise.

Cheers


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I know on other platforms VCP is needed to reparametrise the headunit for interior lighting. Perhaps that is the case on the TT? It's not needed on the A3 though.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

FINALLY got this sorted today after hours of reading posts,scans and adapion lists.a big thank you to all on here for your help and to those who have sent adaption scans for me to read.jannerman got me to the dimming footwell on with headlights stage so then re visited my door lighting which id got working with the door pull light on the dimmer 58 to see if can master it .again more adaption files from you good chaps and more playing about .could not get it to work as oem and was about to return wiring to door handle when mokorx contacted me with the final 4 adaptions and hey presto thanks mokorx.its been a massive code list nothing like on the a3 8v forums. if anybody else does it i suggest piggy back on the int door handle light which is easily coded in the long coding door module. or even better ill get a tts next time with it on!
once again thanks all involved


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

237tonybates said:


> FINALLY got this sorted today after hours of reading posts,scans and adapion lists.a big thank you to all on here for your help and to those who have sent adaption scans for me to read.jannerman got me to the dimming footwell on with headlights stage so then re visited my door lighting which id got working with the door pull light on the dimmer 58 to see if can master it .again more adaption files from you good chaps and more playing about .could not get it to work as oem and was about to return wiring to door handle when mokorx contacted me with the final 4 adaptions and hey presto thanks mokorx.its been a massive code list nothing like on the a3 8v forums. if anybody else does it i suggest piggy back on the int door handle light which is easily coded in the long coding door module. or even better ill get a tts next time with it on!
> once again thanks all involved


Glad you got it sorted. Now it's your turn to help the community and specify all of the coding and adaptations required here 8)


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

You know mate I've changed that many in the last year unsuccessfully that I cxnt remember them . What I have got is my adaption 5f and 09 prior and present if anybody needs them !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kostawr (Mar 4, 2020)

hi,finally have anyone coded the led strip successfully?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kostawr said:


> hi,finally have anyone coded the led strip successfully?


Can you be more specific about what you want to do?
As I understand it, the LEDs in the TT are single color...


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

kostawr said:


> hi,finally have anyone coded the led strip successfully?


I have the speaker leds from the factory but retrofitted the other door illumination and used the speaker feed for the handle, doorcard light. I have the ambient light option switched off in the ecu as it gives an open circuit fault as I'm not actually using it's dedicated circuit, but if you need the coding values for anything let me know.


----------

